# New Clinical Trial for IBS-D-Palm Harbor, FL



## jrooty (May 31, 2012)

Diarrhea-Predominant Irritable Bowel SyndromeYou may qualify to participate in a clinical research study with an investigational drug for individuals with Diarrhea-Predominant Irritable Bowel Syndrome•	At least 18 years of age•	Have a diagnosis of Diarrhea-Predominant Irritable Bowel Syndrome accompanied with abdominal pain•	Have had a colonoscopy within 5 years prior to prescreening if you are of ≥50 years of ageQualified participants will receive at no cost:•	Study-related medical exams and follow-ups•	Laboratory testing•	Study medicationFOR MORE INFORMATION, PLEASE CONTACT:Advanced Gastroenterology Associates, LLCResearch Department34041 US Highway 19, North, Suite APalm Harbor, FL 34684727-216-0768 Direct Line727-786-7521 [email protected] emailAll medical information is strictly confidential


----------

